# Simmons College Public Safety Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Public Safety Officer
Institution:
*Simmons University*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
09/19/2019

Type:
Full-Time

*Job Description*

The Simmons University Public Safety Officers (PSO) work in a team based environment to support the mission, goals and objectives of Simmons University and the Simmons University Public Safety Department. PSO's are non-sworn departmental members and are assigned to both patrol and dispatcher functions. PSO's must have the ability to obtain and maintain certification as Public Safety Communications Officers, as well as other certifications which may be required by the Director of Public Safety/Chief of Police.

*Responsibilities*

*Patrol Assignments*


PSO's are expected to observe and report unsafe conditions and/or suspicious activity immediately when assigned to patrol functions;
Patrol Simmons University residential and academic campuses to deter crime and to observe and report abnormalities, suspicious activity, and facility maintenance issues. Respond to calls for service; provide walking escorts to community members; assist police operations as directed; act as general public safety agents of the University, searching for and correcting hazards, violations of safety and security rules; conduct inspections of public safety equipment such as lighting, emergency telephones, detex alarms, door ajar alarms, panic alarms, fire extinguishers, AED's, first aid kits, etc.;
Provide and restrict access to University facilities by conducting locking and unlocking operations as needed.
*Dispatch Assignments*


Take emergency and routine calls for service, record the details of the calls, dispatch appropriate public safety or other resources, and provide the details of those calls to responding officers. Demonstrate working knowledge and application for all relevant Rules and Procedures, Standard Operating Procedures, and Emergency Response Protocols relevant to their duties and responsibilities as Dispatchers;
Interact with and monitor a variety of electronic database systems as end users, to include Computer Aided Dispatch, Video Insight- IP Video based surveillance system, PTZ Cameras, IPARC, Bosch-Telex, C*Cure, ARMS, Web RMV, Criminal Justice Information Systems (CJIS), Datacard ID Works, DataTel, Workday;
Support all University departments, particularly Residential and Student Life and Buildings and Grounds. 
Communicate with the Boston Police Department (BPD), Boston Fire Department (BFD) and Boston Emergency Medical Services (BEMS), and other relevant Federal, State and Local enforcement and safety/security related agencies that provide for the public safety on campus and in the immediate surrounding areas;
Responsible for important emergency and routine notifications to a variety of University and outside officials, including the Public Safety command staff, Buildings and Grounds staff, Student and Residential Life staff; Health Center and Counseling staff, BPD, BFD, and BEMS as well as dispatchers at other area colleges;
Monitor all security and life safety systems on campus to assure that they operate properly and to respond as needed.
*Event Support & Shift Coverage*


Provide shift coverage and work additional hours when needed;
Support campus events and other campus wide activities.
*Key Skills & Competencies*

*Confidentiality*


In the performance of their duties, but particularly when dispatching, PSO's routinely interact with persons in distress and are often provided with information that is not intended to be public, for a variety of reasons. PSO's are required to maintain the confidentiality of information that is received during the course of their duties, i.e., criminal investigations, healthcare / other privacy laws, policies, and/or procedures, etc.
*Customer Service Supporting the Community*


PSOs are often the connection to the Simmons University Community for visitors, callers, other agencies, and vendors. They are expected to be professional at all times and comply with the policies and procedures of the department and the University, while providing excellent customer service. They are expected to help solve problems or direct people to the appropriate person who can assist them. As such, PSO duties would at times include assignment to the Simmons Hall security booth on the Residence campus
*Adaptability*


PSOs are operating in a dynamic public safety environment and are expected to adjust to changing circumstances and respond to a variety of calls for services. Circumstances dictating, PSOs will be assigned other duties as necessary for the safe and efficient operation of the Public Safety Department. 
*Requirements:*


High School Diploma or GED.
Possess or have the ability to obtain and maintain the following:
Massachusetts Motor Vehicle Operator's license;
Must be able to successfully complete a comprehensive pre-employment background investigation,and drug and psychological testing.
*Preferred Qualifications:*


CPR/First Aid /AED certification, along with other licenses and certifications prescribed by the Director of Public Safety/Chief of Police or his/her designee;
Campus Public Safety experience and APCO Emergency Medical Dispatcher (EMD) and Public Safety Telecommunicator (PST) or other Public Safety/Law Enforcement dispatch training is desirable.
*Additional Information:*
This position requires shift availability during the 24/7 operation of the department, including nights, weekends and holidays.

*Required Application Materials*: 


Resume
Cover Letter
Salary Grade

H04
*Instructions to Applicants*: Please upload *all* applicable application materials (e.g. resume/cv, cover letter, writing sample, teaching philosophy, etc.) in the "Resume/CV" box on page 2 ("My Experience") of this application. Documents can be uploaded individually or as a combined document (e.g. PDF).

_Simmons University is committed to inclusive excellence in all aspects of an individual's community experience. As a university committed to diversity, equity, and inclusion, Simmons encourages applications from all under-represented groups. Simmons is committed to creating, developing, promoting, and enhancing inclusive hiring practices-at all levels, for all positions-ensuring diverse talent pools and the delivery of a consistent positive candidate experience. Simmons is an equal opportunity employer and is committed to continuing to develop a more diverse faculty, staff, student body, and curriculum._

*Application Information*
Contact:
Talent and Human Capital Strategy
Simmons University

Online App. Form:
http://apptrkr.com/h_sqp9yrdqfl3hvzii


----------

